# Stretching machines!



## Sylo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys. I want to work on my flexibility.

I used to get on one of those stretching machines that century sells, and it seemed to work better than plain stretching because there is no way not to "hold" the position.

Has anyone tried to build some sort of home made contraption that will do the same thing?


----------



## Drac (Sep 29, 2008)

Sylo said:


> Hey guys. I want to work on my flexibility.
> 
> I used to get on one of those stretching machines that century sells, and it seemed to work better than plain stretching because there is no way not to "hold" the position.
> 
> Has anyone tried to build some sort of home made contraption that will do the same thing?


 
I haven't..Sorry..


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't tried to make one, just used belts and a partner.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 29, 2008)

I've not really used one because such a mchine only works on one aspect of felxibility (static flex).  Really, what a TKDist should be con cerned about is his/her dynamic flexibility.  That is to say, be less worried about how well you do the splits and more concerned about how high you can kick.  

Rather than stay in long static stretches (wich when over done can lead to  injury), you might want to conentrate more on doing PNF stretcjhing, lower body strength conditioning, non-ballistic but dynamic stretching (daily genrtle leg swings to increase range of motion), and improved kicking technique.  

In my experience, doing these things did more for my flexibility and kicking height than any amount of static stretching.

Check out th4e material by Tom Kurtz...also look into Elasticsteel by Pavel..they have lots of good info on how to safely and effectively improve flexibility.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Sylo (Sep 29, 2008)

hey Bluekey, before I look dumb.. those are books correct?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 29, 2008)

_That is to say, be less worried about how well you do the splits and more concerned about how high you can kick. _

More precisely, how fast you can kick high.  The flexibility to get to a certain point quickly is different than the flexibility to get to a certain point at all


----------



## terrylamar (Sep 29, 2008)

I would add, the strength you can deliver your kick at full stretch. It means nothing to kick really high, light as a feather. 

There are several components to a kick.


----------



## Sylo (Sep 29, 2008)

how do i ensure that I am stretching correctly?


----------



## terrylamar (Sep 29, 2008)

Read a book.  The references listed above are two good sources.  I would add Sang H. Kim's books on stretching from Turtle Press.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sylo said:


> hey Bluekey, before I look dumb.. those are books correct?


 Yeah, they're both book...Kurtz also has a website with a lot of good info as well.  Either should give you enough info to allow you to design a regimen to meet your goals.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 29, 2008)

If you're interested in Stretching Machines, I would suggest checking out these threads:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2828
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61223
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50119
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55740
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49741
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40425
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30086

A wide variety of opinions from a long time span....

I personally own a Versaflex and I like it.  It has helped me a bit, although I don't use it as often as I should.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 29, 2008)

The issues with stretching machines are often two-fold. 1) They only stretch you one way. (The books mentioned above are more holistic approaches to stretching). 2) Stretching machines often become very expensive clutter for many folks, because it only does small thing for over-all martial arts training.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 29, 2008)

Sylo,

While I have a Century one I got wholesale, yes I have thought about making my own stretching machine.

Mark I version: This one was using a 2x4 and a plastic seat, like a boat seat. You bolt the 2x4 to the back of the seat. Then about 2 ft down toward the ends of the 2x4 drill holes and bolt in some 'I' bolts. You know the ones with a circular bend on one end and the bolt thead on the other. Then using small pullies and rope with leather straps to spread the area and attach them to the bolts. You can then sit down, put the straps over your knees and pull on the pullies and stretch away.

Mark II version. Here you just put two 'I' bolts screwed into the base boards at home about the width of your knees if they were stretched out. Put the same pullys and rope like above and stretch away. Of course I suggest gettimg permission from thy Wife or Husband before drilling. This comes out the same as the MK I but without the 2x4 or seat.

Mark III version. Do like Van Damne and tie your legs to a couple of trees and use pullies to make them spilt (just like 'Kickboxer'.) Bet that way is gonna hurt an awful lot. Add to that kick trees with your shins to take the pain away from your groin area. And when that don't work punch slabs of wood like Betrix Kiddo did in "Kill Bill (Vol. II.)" That will take the pain away from your shins and groin. I dunno what you are going to do once the pain in your kuckles isn't enough to mask the other injuries.

Deaf


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 29, 2008)

The simplist and almost no cost stretching machine..............The couch/sofa. Take two seperate lengths of rope, tie one end to your ankle. Then with your back against the middle of the couch/sofa, loop the other end of the rope around the leg of the couch/sofa from in to out. The leg now acts as a fulcrum and as you pull the rope(s) towards you, it will pull your legs apart. Total cost is less than $5 and that's for the rope. Note* Keep your pull as even as possible to both sides. It's crude, but it works and you can even watch the TV while your doing it. Finished, just roll up the ropes and put then in a draw.


----------



## Babook (Sep 30, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> also look into Elasticsteel by Pavel..they have lots of good info on how to safely and effectively improve flexibility.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 
Tsatsauline is dragondoor, not elasticsteel. lol


----------



## Sylo (Sep 30, 2008)

I was wanting to do some stretching on my own to help with my leg ailments.

Seems everytime I go a different part of my leg/legs hurts.

first it was my knee, next it was my right hip (which still hurts if i try to kick higher than waist level only on side/round/hook kicks) Yesterday it was my left leg again, but my lower thigh instead of my knee..

I thought it might be flexibility issues.

would sitting on my knees or legs alot, screw up my legs? when I am sitting in my office chair I have a tendency to "sit" on my legs.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Sylo,

Didn't you say your legs hurt alot? And now you tell me you sit on them at work....

Seriously, does your legs hurt after working all day?

Deaf


----------



## Sylo (Oct 1, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Sylo,
> 
> Didn't you say your legs hurt alot? And now you tell me you sit on them at work....
> 
> ...




My legs didn't previously hurt until I returned to TKD a month ago. The last time I was in TKD my right hip started hurting towards the tail end.. but never had any issues with my left leg.  I work at a help desk.. so I sit in a big office chair all day long. Ever since I was little, I have sat on my legs.. with my knees bent. Like right now, my left leg is folded under my right leg.. so my right thigh is on top of my left ankle and my left knee is bent. It doesn't hurt when I sit on my legs.. just was wondering if doing it for so long has caused some damage. Some of the pain is obvious "stretching" pain.. the same pain you get when you don't do anything physical for a while and then one day you do.. and your sore for a day or 2. But I thought I was already past that..

who knows.


----------



## Marginal (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zDK8V3s838&feature=related

Elastic steel has a bunch of stuff on youtube.


----------

